# Comment met on nous des vidéos de youtube sur l'ipod classic



## ipodclassic (2 Janvier 2009)

Je voudrais savoir comment on met des videos de youtube sur l'ipod classic 120 GB ? !!

j'ai un logiciel mais je n'arrive pas a le faire marcher 

youtube downloader app !

merci !!!


----------



## mistertitan (2 Janvier 2009)

ou mieux que ca
mactubes
ici
http://brpg.hp.infoseek.co.jp/mactubes/index_en.html


----------



## BlueVelvet (2 Janvier 2009)

Salut!
Marrant je me posais la même question jusqu'ici, notamment pour embarquer sur mon iTouch l'hilarante parodie de BBC2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noe3kR8KqJc

J'ai trouvé une bidouille fort simple (je suis sur Mac OS): j'ouvre RealPlayer, puis active l'outil de téléchargement de RealPlayer. Sur le ouaibe je lance la vidéo voulue sur Youtube, RealPlayer l'importe automatiquement.
Je code ensuite le fichier ainsi importé via Handbrake, et par un petit passage sur iTunes, c'est sur l'iPod!
Est-ce clair? N'hésite pas à demander des précisions!


----------



## mistertitan (2 Janvier 2009)

bon, juste pour vous dire que via mactubes, la recherche se fait comme dans un logiciel, les résultats sont comme dans itunes, et l'import propose directement le mp4. pas besoin de reconvertir quoi que ce soit. (j'avoue que la solution realplayer, moi je l'ai abandonné depuis longtemps)
une fois téléchargé, tu n'as plus qu'à le mettre dans itunes, et c'est tout compatible


----------



## Kiwifripouille (3 Janvier 2009)

Utilise ce logiciel :  Free YouTube To iPhone Converter

Tu as juste à entrer le site (ex : www.youtube.com...) dans la première barre blanche

la seconde tu entre la destination, puis tu click convert, puis ta vidéo est convertie dans le fichier de destination

Il ne te reste plus qu'a le mettre sur itune puis sur ton ipod


----------



## mistertitan (3 Janvier 2009)

tu es sur PC ou mac?

parce que toutes les manip que vous donnez utilisent le fichier flash de youtube pour le convertir. donc vous perdez en qualité d'image (c'est dommage). Mactubes lui choppe directement la version créé par youtube pour l'ipod, donc pas de conversion et donc meilleure qualité en moins de manipulations. mais en effet, si tu es sur PC, bah la je sais pas. Mais il doit bien avoir un équivalent j'imagine.

;-)


----------

